
Stephen Wolfram is livestreaming a Wolfram Language demo - akharris
https://www.livecoding.tv/stephen_wolfram
======
GuiA
_" Log in to watch"_

Closed the tab.

~~~
noobermin
I signed up anyway. Since giving them my email, I haven't gotten the stream to
work for more than a minute before it deciding it's unavailable...and I hear
him too before it decides to end it, so I'm confused. I was warned by a pane
that it's in beta, I supposed. After a few tries, it seems to work now.

Ie. warning, choppy user experience.

EDIT: It was actually pretty interesting. He took a random piece of code
someone shared and ran it, not after eye checking it first, of course. It ran
something meant for cellular automata(?) which actually printed out the
sender's name in the grid. Besides the fun, it was interesting watching
Wolfram himself code live--very cordial and friendly. I'd definitely want to
check out the next one.

~~~
rndn
_" You don't have Adobe Flash. Please download it."_

Closed the tab.

~~~
pjmlp
While you may feel good about it, you ended up loosing the opportunity to
learn something.

~~~
LukeB_UK
All major browsers and IE9+ support the video tag[0], there's no excuse to use
flash for a video player nowadays

[0]: [http://caniuse.com/#search=video](http://caniuse.com/#search=video)

~~~
pjmlp
Lots of people are stuck on IE8, specially those on enterprise contexts.

I rather access information than complain how it is made available.

------
jtchang
What a shitty experience. See stream...log in to watch...give up facebook
connect email...no stream. AHHHHHHH

~~~
DrMJG_HN
This is Michael, co-founder of Livecoding.tv Could you give more details of
the issue you faced? Which username? Could you please write me an email:
michael@livecoding.tv

Thanks!

------
peterayemi
Watching the creator of a programming language program in it is a revealing
experience. Stephen Wolfram is genius level smart.

~~~
jordigh
He's not the sole creator. He just managed to sue into submission all of his
coauthors.

------
jkldotio
Isn't the Wolfram "Language" more like a cloud computing service? Almost all
of the magic they do in the demos I've seen so far seems to be just neatly
wrapped APIs to their web services. That's fair enough for those that know the
predecessor languages/syntax and know what they are buying into when they use
the Wolfram Language, but I wince at the thought of this being used by
educational institutions or as someone's first language.

~~~
Synaesthesia
It was formerly just the Mathematica language - they did then add API's for
their web-services, Wolfram-Alpha and renamed it Wolfram language at some
point in the recent past.

It's a pretty proper language on it's own, particularly for
scientific/numerical work. It learnt it at University for a Physics module,
and I liked it, I agree it's not the best first language though.

------
callil
That was a lot of fun. He mentioned he would be streaming again soon and even
solicited problems to work on. So if you have something really hard to solve
now's your chance!

~~~
DrMJG_HN
Yeah, was a fun show and Wolfram explained things well. Was nice to see such
him in action.

------
brobdingnagian
"Um, Um, Um, Um" \- not very entertaining.

